# (VIDEO) Door Dash Driver confronts CVS manager who lied about not receiving her food delivery 😂



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

I heard that the doordash delivery person was removed from the platform because of this.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Driver deactivated, which is crazy. Sue CVS worker and DD. What does DD expect for a driver to do when they can't even defend their reputation?


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Driver deactivated, which is crazy. Sue CVS worker and DD. What does DD expect for a driver to do when they can't even defend their reputation?


DD driver defends herself against a false allegation then gets fired, but could've gotten fired anyways because of the false allegation. Make it make sense.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

RightTurnOnRed said:


>


There's like at least three threads already on this exact topic.



nosurgenodrive said:


> Driver deactivated, which is crazy. Sue CVS worker and DD. What does DD expect for a driver to do when they can't even defend their reputation?


As much as the driver was wrongfully accused of not delivering the order, however because of her actions, she should've been deactivated regardless. You don't go into someone's workplace, start harassing an employee, follow her around with your phone, continue to provoke the CVS worker for what..like 10 minutes, where the situation wasn't going anywhere and she couldn't get to CVS worker to admit the order was delivered.

In that situation, the DD wasn't even technically terminated according to her video , she said she 'would be in trouble', she got herself deactivated by her own actions harassing the CVS worker. Now, I don't agree with the CVS workers response, but that DD driver did not handle that situation properly at all.

Even though that door Dash driver was wrongfully accused, I would've terminated her just based on how she handled that situation after the fact at CVS. And as for that CVS worker, she should be terminated too, for threatening to punch her in the face and using profanities.

Totally unprofessional on both parties accounts.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Mota-Driven said:


> There's like at least three threads already on this exact topic.
> 
> 
> As much as the driver was wrongfully accused of not delivering the order, however because of her actions, she should've been deactivated regardless. You don't go into someone's workplace, start harassing an employee, follow her around with your phone, continue to provoke the CVS worker for what..like 10 minutes, where the situation wasn't going anywhere and she couldn't get to CVS worker to admit the order was delivered.
> ...


May I remind you that the worker ordered the food at work and defamed the driver while working?

Driver was in her rights. Defending yourself against fraud is not unprofessional when the platform has your back against the wall like they do.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> nosurgenodrive said:
> 
> 
> > Driver was in her rights. Defending yourself against fraud is not unprofessional when the platform has your back against the wall like they do


No one is questioning 'her rights', so I'm not sure why you're even bring that up. What was being discussed, is that the driver was unprofessional in nagging the CVS employee and following her around with the phone in her face, when she knew the CVS worker was not going to admit fraud. So at that point, the driver should've left and ended it, when she didn't. Ultimately, she cost herself her own job by being unprofessional and discourteous. DoorDash has every right to deactivate her account, not because she necessarily confronted the CVS worker, it was her lack of professionalism beyond the point of fraud.



nosurgenodrive said:


> May I remind you that the worker ordered the food at work and defamed the driver while working?


Please, before replying, reread my first post, there's no need to be 'reminded of anything' that we already know. That driver would likely still be active with only one strike on her record without deactivation, if she would've been more polite/professional without being so accusatory. Case_in_point.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

I’m glad the driver did what she did, now maybe would-be thieves will think twice about saying the driver never made the delivery,


----------



## Marty mars (Dec 20, 2020)

RightTurnOnRed said:


>


I had a, "I didn't get my food", situation. Picture this... house full of male college students. I delivered his food, took a photo of the food because he wanted it left at the door, I walk back to my car. I'm sitting in the car I had not pulled off yet. I heard the door of the apartment open and close. I'm half-way out of the Apartment complex parking lot, I get this call. He said, "Hey! I didn't get my food" My response was, "You do live at this address and your apartment number is this"? He said, "Yes". I said, "I'm still in the parking lot I'm on my way back. He said, "I look outside my door and I look next door, I believe you dropped it off at the wrong address". I'm still on the phone talking with him approaching his apartment, I hear a bunch of your guys laughing and talking. He says, "Wait I can here you at the door. I said, "This is where I dropped your food off at". I said, "I was still in the parking lot when I heard your door open and close, maybe one of your roommates got your food. He said, "Yeah, let me go upstairs and see. And he hung up the phone. Ten minutes later I get another order, and it is the same guy, ordering the same food. He was trying to scam me into getting another order of food for free.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

DJJoeyZ said:


> I'm glad the driver did what she did, now maybe would-be thieves will think twice about saying the driver never made the delivery,


Hopefully someone a CVS sees it and looks into the employee. cause if she is stealing from DD and driver she is Stealing from CVS.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

[HEADING=2]*CVS Confirms Manager DID Receive 'Missing' DoorDash Order That Got Driver Fired*[/HEADING]










*They checked the security cameras - and discovered the driver was telling the truth about making the delivery*.

A spokesperson for CVS checked the camera footage in the store - and confirmed the manager had received her order, as the driver alleged.

"We contacted Ms. Hunt last week and apologized for her experience," they said. "We also contacted Door Dash and informed them that our security video confirmed that she delivered food to our store location on the time and day in question."

"We are continuing to look into this matter."

Because of employee privacy policies, the company said it could not reveal if any disciplinary measures were being taken.

https://toofab.com/2020/12/11/doord...-manager-over-claims-she-didnt-receive-order/


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I bet she’ll think twice about lying the next time she orders from DoorDash


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mota-Driven said:


> There's like at least three threads already on this exact topic.
> 
> 
> As much as the driver was wrongfully accused of not delivering the order, however because of her actions, she should've been deactivated regardless. You don't go into someone's workplace, start harassing an employee, follow her around with your phone, continue to provoke the CVS worker for what..like 10 minutes, where the situation wasn't going anywhere and she couldn't get to CVS worker to admit the order was delivered.
> ...


At Least she stood up for Herself !


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

I also received an email today, Doordash said that a customer did not receive the food I sent. My delivery order is to take orders from two customers in a restaurant. After I pick up the orders, I deliver them to two houses, which are separate houses. I followed the Doordash APP prompt, pressed the doorbell and took a picture and left. The customer of the second order came out and picked up the food and said thank you.
But Doordash did not tell me which order the customer did not receive. Tell me in the email that if you do not do it correctly, the food may be lost and the account may be disabled. Couldn't Doordash's system find the photos I took? Why did you warn me like this and brought me great fear and pressure.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

gomo said:


> I also received an email today, Doordash said that a customer did not receive the food I sent. My delivery order is to take orders from two customers in a restaurant. After I pick up the orders, I deliver them to two houses, which are separate houses. I followed the Doordash APP prompt, pressed the doorbell and took a picture and left. The customer of the second order came out and picked up the food and said thank you.
> But Doordash did not tell me which order the customer did not receive. Tell me in the email that if you do not do it correctly, the food may be lost and the account may be disabled. Couldn't Doordash's system find the photos I took? Why did you warn me like this and brought me great fear and pressure.


Keep in mind, you didn't get a 'personal' email from DoorDash, you received a generated email because of the algorithm that somebody reported they did not receive their order. So nobody's researching your history of your photos that you sent, when DD is sending you a computerized response based off a selection of options the customer chose that they did not receive their delivery order. The only thing you can do, is reach out to DoorDash personally and explain your situation, then they make the decision to overturn _if_ you were to be deactivated.



tohunt4me said:


> At Least she stood up for Herself !


Well, she didn't really stand up for herself as much as she was antagonizing that employee intentionally. If she wanted to stand up herself, she would've done so in a more respectful manner (Like not being so accusatory and over bearing), and then realizing when she wasn't going to receive admission from the CVS worker, she should've left, and she didn't. So it transcended into her losing her job, and if you watched the follow-up video, she said she was relying on DoorDash to support her children, so it sounds like she wasn't really thinking of them when she attacked the CVS worker, even though I agree that CVS worker was at fault for lying. So, I don't necessarily think that was 'standing up' for herself, when she could've just asked what she needed to respectfully and left without incident, but she 'flipped the script' on her self.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

gomo said:


> I also received an email today, Doordash said that a customer did not receive the food I sent. My delivery order is to take orders from two customers in a restaurant. After I pick up the orders, I deliver them to two houses, which are separate houses. I followed the Doordash APP prompt, pressed the doorbell and took a picture and left. The customer of the second order came out and picked up the food and said thank you.
> But Doordash did not tell me which order the customer did not receive. Tell me in the email that if you do not do it correctly, the food may be lost and the account may be disabled. Couldn't Doordash's system find the photos I took? Why did you warn me like this and brought me great fear and pressure.


Dd won't tell you which customer complained because they think you might do what that other driver did to the cvs employee.


----------

